# acceptar/demanar (de) venir



## gvergara

Hola, amics i amigues:

Els escric perquè m'ha entrat el següent dubte: Vosaltres també enllaceu alguns verbs amb l'infinitiu que els segueix mitjançant la preposició de, com es fa en francès a diferència del castellà? Per exemple:

_Ella ha acceptat venir/de venir sola.
Les treballadores ens han demanat plegar/de plegar més aviat avui.
Aquesta eina li permetrà tenir/de tenir més eficiència a la seva empresa._

Gràcies per endavant,

Gonzalo


----------



## Dymn

És opcional, hi ha gent que el fa servir, gent que no, segurament avui en dia l'opció majoritària és ometre'l. També depèn de la frase, jo a la segona frase el podria arribar a utilitzar, a la primera i a la tercera no ho acabo de veure.


----------



## Elxenc

Bon dia, de matí:

Per la meua zona, poc o gens es fa aquest ús de la preposició "de" després de l'nfinitiu, o almenys no recorde haver-li-ho sentit a persones d'edat. A jóvens potser si, però ho he atribuït a la lectura, com succeïx al meu cas.  Coincidisc amb Dymn que sí  podria usar-lo en la 1ª i 2na. frase amb certa "naturalitat". A la tercera de cap de les maneres, la veig "estranya", forçada. Encara que segueix la mateixa regla usada en les dues anteriors.


----------



## Penyafort

Per fer-ho simple, l'ús de la preposició "de" en aquests tres exemples en concret seria:

- correcte ​- opcional ​- recomanable ​​Personalment, acostumo a fer-la servir, tot i que és cert que sovint depèn força del verb, l'oració i el context.


----------



## tenienteramires

La tendència actual és d'ometre la preposició, però molta gent considera que és per influència del castellà i defén que no l'hem d'ometre. Personalment trobo que tant d'una manera com de l'altra sona natural.


----------



## gvergara

Perfecte, moltes gràcies per les vostres opinions. El que passa és que miro d'emprar formes més catalanes, i en francès, que té trets gramaticals força semblants al català, sí que es fa servir aquest "llaç". Poster vaig equivocat, però allò em fa la impressió que és un dels varis trets catalans que han anat desapareixent per causa de la influència del castellà (com per exemple la doble negació amb adverbis negatius mai, tampoc, etc., o l'ús del pronom lo, que no existeix en català). Llavors, si us sona natural el seu ús, crec que preferiré emprar-la.


----------



## Olaszinhok

gvergara said:


> trets gramaticals força semblants al català, sí que es fa servir aquest "llaç".


També en italià s'empra sempre la preposició en les oracions mencionades més amunt.


----------



## gvergara

Sí, alguna vegada vaig intentar aprendre italià i pel que recordo varis enllaços es fan de manera semblable. Gràcies a tots!


----------

